# Need Some Help Overclocking 2600K/ASUS P8P67 Combo



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

Hello all,
first off, my system specs are up to date, if you need any details on the components.  However, I've never really had the need to push my 2600K much so I have always ran it at 4.1GHz.  But the system is getting a bit outdated and I'd really like to try and push it a bit.  Whether it's too help a bit with FPS in games, or simply to increase my output a bit for World Community Grid.

From every overclocking guide I've read, it seems most of these 2600K's can reach 4.5GHz pretty much without effort.  Now, I am at 4.1GHz with a vCore under load of around 1.344-1.352v.  This is voltage most people use to run 4.5-4.7GHz.  In my case, anything higher than 4.1GHz and it is not stable.  All settings in BIOS are set to auto except DRAM voltage which is 1.5v.  I have the ratio set at 41, BCLK is 100.  Pretty much as per ASUS everything AUTO should get you to 4.7GHz depending on the chip.  Now maybe I got a dud, but seriously, just 4.1 GHz?  I have to be doing something wrong or I seriously have a component that is giving out, or something along those lines.

Here is what I can think of showing you so far:
Just now I tried 4.2GHz and so far it's crunching fine at 100% load.  This was after I red up a bit and took a refresher course on OC'ing these chips as it has been years since I tried.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

Voltage is 1.360v under load at 4.2GHz.  Stable so far:


----------



## ruff0r (May 21, 2017)

2600k Running 4,7GHz @ 1,3875V

You might be an unlucky pick but first things first.

Your DDr3 Kit that you have is CL9 and you are running it with it  CL11. Use the xmp 1600 in your Bios. Up the Dram voltage to 1.6 that is still save i needed it for my G-skill kit to run Stable.

I always get wrong read outs With core Temp or CPU-z , I use Aida64 for a better read out.
What i used to have is my board glitching out in the Bios no matter what voltage i set it didn't accept it and booted with default, had to do an full reset to default with removing the Batterie before it would accept new settings. It was always showing the settings i had put in, but read out where default voltage.


Spoiler











The Asus tool you are using is showing 1.28V try to set that as high as your bios settings Since it CAN override your bios settings.



Spoiler






Chicken Patty said:


> Hello all,
> first off, my system specs are up to date, if you need any details on the components.  However, I've never really had the need to push my 2600K much so I have always ran it at 4.1GHz.  But the system is getting a bit outdated and I'd really like to try and push it a bit.  Whether it's too help a bit with FPS in games, or simply to increase my output a bit for World Community Grid.
> 
> From every overclocking guide I've read, it seems most of these 2600K's can reach 4.5GHz pretty much without effort.  Now, I am at 4.1GHz with a vCore under load of around 1.344-1.352v.  This is voltage most people use to run 4.5-4.7GHz.  In my case, anything higher than 4.1GHz and it is not stable.  All settings in BIOS are set to auto except DRAM voltage which is 1.5v.  I have the ratio set at 41, BCLK is 100.  Pretty much as per ASUS everything AUTO should get you to 4.7GHz depending on the chip.  Now maybe I got a dud, but seriously, just 4.1 GHz?  I have to be doing something wrong or I seriously have a component that is giving out, or something along those lines.
> ...


----------



## FireFox (May 21, 2017)

I had the same combo back in 2011, the 2600K was OC'ed at 4.6GHz, unfortunately i didn't save the settings


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 21, 2017)

I had a MSI Z68 GD80 board with my 2600k, but IIRC, all I did was set the voltage to 1.38 initially ,set the multi to 45, set RAM to XMP, and hit save. Then started the lower voltage/stability test process. My 2600k/GD80 combo would do up to 5 GHz with 1.4 volts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

So far it's still loaded up at 100% overnight at 4.2GHz, and going.  I'm going to try the suggestions with the RAM settings and try higher after that and see.  The actual voltage I have checked with different software, and what CPUz is showing is correct which is 1.360v under load at the moment.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2017)

You should be good up to 4.5Ghz, then you may need a bit of a V core bump. The bios will auto volt it for you so just watch temps, then adjust Vcore back a like bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> You should be good up to 4.5Ghz, then you may need a bit of a V core bump. The bios will auto volt it for you so just watch temps, then adjust Vcore back a like bit.


Well, I tried the suggestions above with the RAM and it seemed to have helped for sure.  I have it running at 4.3GHz with 1.344v vCore.  I wouldn't even be able to run that without load before it'll crash.  It's been loaded up 100% for about ten minutes now.  Keep you'll posted.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2017)

Cp go to gskills site for your ram, get the reference for your defaults and then the timings forth the fastest 1866, 2133, 2400 ram.


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2017)

I have @manofthem's old *P8P67 Pro* board with a 2600k in my farm - never overclocked it much but maybe he can post in with some tips


----------



## daehxxiD (May 21, 2017)

Are you 100% positive your CPU runs at 1.360v?

CPU-Z only shows the CPU VID, that is the intel hardcoded value for each respective Multiplier. Set to Auto, Motherboards usually follow that value or slightly overshoot it, but at max Load vdroop might kick in and the CPU gets way less voltage.

My suggestion is to find you max stable OC with a manual voltage (CPU always runs at max multi and predefined voltage). To avoid vdroop u set LLC Calibration to Ultra High and phase control to 75%, leave duty control at 't. Probe' and set Cpu current capability to 140%. Additionally u may set VRM Freq to Manual and set that to 350, u will need that once u get back to offset mode.

I'll follow up with some pics from my 24h prime95 (avx) stable 4.7ghz @1.4v OC (4.5 ghz was prime-Stable at around 1.340)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

Dixxhead said:


> Are you 100% positive your CPU runs at 1.360v?
> 
> CPU-Z only shows the CPU VID, that is the intel hardcoded value for each respective Multiplier. Set to Auto, Motherboards usually follow that value or slightly overshoot it, but at max Load vdroop might kick in and the CPU gets way less voltage.
> 
> ...



I have the vCore on AUTO in the BIOS, every where that I check voltages it shows around there.  Right now 4.3GHz is stable so far been loaded up for a bit over an hour now.  I couldn't even get this stable before without any load.  All I changed was the DRAM voltage.  I had already tried the VRM frequency at 350 before I tried the DRAM adjustments.  So it looks like that may have been my issue.  I currently do have LLC Calibration set to Ultra High.  I have however, not messed with phase control yet.  We'll see if this keeps crunching stable.

@Norton @eidairaman1 
Thanks guys, I had just made some tweaks regarding the RAM and it seems to have made all the difference.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## FilipM (May 21, 2017)

I would never leave the vCore on auto, regardless of the platform. But that i just me I guess. Try 1.35V manually and see what the ASUS utility reports.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I would never leave the vCore on auto, regardless of the platform. But that i just me I guess. Try 1.35V manually and see what the ASUS utility reports.


I've never been one to like leaving voltages on AUTO but manual wasn't working for me.  I then came across this post from an ASUS Rep regarding overclocking so I figured I'd give it a shot.  What I definitely will do is that once I find a overclock I am happy with and stable, I will then set the voltage manually and back it down as much as I can.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...P67-Series-Overclocking-Guide-and-Information

*Quote from the post:
Should you continue with manual overclocking, these are the advised recommended values.*

*"4.7GHz or Below*
All bios values to Auto except for those noted-
CPU Turbo Multiplier 
Dram Voltage to specification
Internal testing has shown Auto Values will allow for stability in all forms of testing including high synthetic high load applications (Linx, Prime95, Occt ). In the event general stability is not achieved in these synthetic high load applications, you can adjust the noted values for improved stability.
Digi + VRM options
VRM frequency to 350 â€“ Requires setting to manual adjustment and entering the specified value."


----------



## FilipM (May 21, 2017)

Interesting read there, you learn something new every day.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2017)

following some of the advice here. I've managed to get an additional 100mhz from mine. testing stability but seems temps will be the limit. 

Ive noticed in Offset mode -0.015 the board still pushes my cpu to 1.39-1.40v. 

Whats the max safe voltage for air? any air cooler recommendations?


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2017)

1.425V iirc, and Noctua D14.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Interesting read there, you learn something new every day.


Indeed, I thought that post was great to be honest and definitely provides some sort of starting point with confidence.  Anyhow 4.4GHz crashed so I went in and tried a few other things, this time i set voltage manually   Keep you'll posted on how it goes.



Bo$$ said:


> following some of the advice here. I've managed to get an additional 100mhz from mine. testing stability but seems temps will be the limit.
> 
> Ive noticed in Offset mode -0.015 the board still pushes my cpu to 1.39-1.40v.
> 
> Whats the max safe voltage for air? any air cooler recommendations?


I heard 1.35v is the ideal daily limit, but most people push to 1.4-1.45v without issues.  I use this cooler Megahalem and it's great.  You also can't go wrong with this one Noctua NH D15.  Top notch and great results from everybody who uses it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I would never leave the vCore on auto, regardless of the platform. But that i just me I guess. Try 1.35V manually and see what the ASUS utility reports.



Its only good when at defaults, I turn off power saving functions to avoide any abnormalities when OCing


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Its only good when at defaults, I turn off power saving functions to avoide any abnormalities when OCing


So far what I can get stable is 4.3 GHz with this vCore.  I can try turning off all power saving functions and see.  4.4 GHz crashes within a few minutes while loaded 100%.


----------



## FilipM (May 21, 2017)

I was looking at the official datasheet for the 2600K from Intel, Vid range goes up to 1.5XXV (I think it was 1.575V) which is nuts. Your temps seem fine, maybe you can squeeze something extra out of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I was looking at the official datasheet for the 2600K from Intel, Vid range goes up to 1.5XXV (I think it was 1.575V) which is nuts. Your temps seem fine, maybe you can squeeze something extra out of it


My goal is 4.5 GHz.  I'll be happy with that on air.  Thing is A/C is running now so house is about 70-72ºF.  During my work week I turn it off so it gets up to at least 80-85ºc in the house I'd suppose.  I need to get a ambient thermometer and figure that out.  I think for now I might wait to see what the temps climb to while I'm out.  Then go from there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 21, 2017)

Heres the guide that I sort of worked off when i had my 2500k

I had my voltages fixed at 1.38v though as i was dumb and had no idea how to work the 'offset' method of voltage control. In essence you could do the same.

alternatively, I find OCN's guide VERY VERY useful and has a lot of info if you've been out of the OC game for a while

Sandy Bridge chips were stupidly easy to OC.

::EDIT::

Remember -- If you have 'supreme cooling' then running close to 1.40v Vcore isnt a problem so long as your board can handle it. I was cooling my 2500k with an Antec 920 and my chip only touched 60'c when stressed with prime95 or similar Most of the time it was around 50-55'c and idled 28-35'c


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Heres the guide that I sort of worked off when i had my 2500k
> 
> I had my voltages fixed at 1.38v though as i was dumb and had no idea how to work the 'offset' method of voltage control. In essence you could do the same.
> 
> ...



The OCN guide is the one I have used in the past and it helped a lot in the sense of understanding certain things.  But I just never really had the need to, it was just sort off to scratch an overclocking itch I had.  So couple crashes I'd go back to my stable settings and that's it.  I really need the new case too.  This PC needed a little attention. Some fans don't seem to be working too good, needs to be cleaned, and the ventilation is just not as good as it used to be.  The new case comes with new fans, then when I swap the components I will dust everything really good and leave it all spotless.  I also have some new TIM to apply as this one has been on there for about 6-7 years.  For now I just took my side panel off and it dropped temps considerably.  Working on 4.4 GHz now with 1.38v.  Been going at 100% for about five minutes.  I'll let it run a few hours and see how things go.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 21, 2017)

If you dont use apps that make use of Hyperthreading then it would be better to turn it off if youre interested in going for a higher OC -- you dont need to do this unless you really want to squeeze the balls off it. It'll also help with temps (as you know)

Sorry if i sound like im talking to you as someone new to overclocking but i have no idea your level of understanding so better I lay it all out incase you havent read it.


----------



## daehxxiD (May 21, 2017)

Although HT helps more than even a hefty overclock in most recent games. Just see the comparisons between 2500K and 2600K various sites posted (e.g. Gamers Nexus)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 21, 2017)

i would rather leave H/T on and lose 100mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you dont use apps that make use of Hyperthreading then it would be better to turn it off if youre interested in going for a higher OC -- you dont need to do this unless you really want to squeeze the balls off it. It'll also help with temps (as you know)
> 
> Sorry if i sound like im talking to you as someone new to overclocking but i have no idea your level of understanding so better I lay it all out incase you havent read it.


Hey, don't worry.  Although I think I have a decent knowledge, you are doing just fine.  No worries bud.  I have expeiremnted with HT on/off in the past with this same chip and I seem to like it with HT on more.  I can always do the test again with the current games I like to play in the mean time, but I do crunch for TPU and having 8 threads as opposed to 4 would hurt the performance in those terms.



Dixxhead said:


> Although HT helps more than even a hefty overclock in most recent games. Just see the comparisons between 2500K and 2600K various sites posted (e.g. Gamers Nexus)



I just looked it up and seems like out of hte box the 2600K gives slightly better FPS, but also comes clocked at 100MHz higher.  I'm glad you pointed that out, as performances in some cases are even better from the 2500K.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i would rather leave H/T on and lose 100mhz
> 
> View attachment 88226



I think I will have to agree.


So far this has been stable most of the day.  Looks like this chip just wants to get fed


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2017)

4.5GHz going strong for about 45 minutes now.  Pray to god it's stable   I added a push fan on the CPU cooler.  So instead of just one pull, I now have a push and pull setup.  Seems to have lowered temps like 1-2ºc.


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> 4.5GHz going strong for about 45 minutes now.  Pray to god it's stable   I added a push fan on the CPU cooler.  So instead of just one pull, I now have a push and pull setup.  Seems to have lowered temps like 1-2ºc.




YIS!!! Did I like (and is more what I was expecting you'd get out of this combo )


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> YIS!!! Did I like (and is more what I was expecting you'd get out of this combo )



Still going at 4.5GHz, seems to be pretty stable for now.  I'll leave it crunching over night, and all day tomorrow.  If it's still alive after that when the temps rise considerably during the day, I think we may have a winner here.


----------



## infrared (May 22, 2017)

Even if some 2600k's go a little further.. That's still a 1.1Ghz overclock!  Nice.


----------



## FilipM (May 22, 2017)

As long as you are below 80C, feed it 

Shet, you gonna make me try 4.5 stable on mine later today


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2017)

Today will be the ultimate test for temperature as it's really hot and the A/C will be off all day.  4.5GHz did crash overnight.  Ran good for about 12-14 hours.  I think another slight bump in voltage and it should be good.


----------



## revin (May 22, 2017)

I've been able to leave all voltages stock just added .040 to CPU and up the Power Limits. See if there is an option for that also. 
I could NOT change voltages to get any stable O/C in the beginning, and Dave noticed Intel changed the naming of voltages so it was hit and miss but ultimately this is all I had to do for it to work
Even when I run it at 5.2  I just up the multi for that.
That said both boards are set up different, but maybe it will give you a different clue to look for.
I've seen XTU report 1.360-1.4250 when maxed out 4 cores 4.9-5.2


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2017)

revin said:


> I've been able to leave all voltages stock just added .040 to CPU and up the Power Limits. See if there is an option for that also.
> I could NOT change voltages to get any stable O/C in the beginning, and Dave noticed Intel changed the naming of voltages so it was hit and miss but ultimately this is all I had to do for it to work
> Even when I run it at 5.2  I just up the multi for that.
> That said both boards are set up different, but maybe it will give you a different clue to look for.
> I've seen XTU report 1.360-1.4250 when maxed out 4 cores 4.9-5.2


Thank you so much for this info.  I'll look everything over again but really starting to look like this chip just wants to be fed.  But never hurts to try different things.


----------

